# Ipad et Apple éducation.



## B.GR (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, nouveau sur le forum, je dispos d'un mac book pro.
Je souhaiterais acheter un Ipad en bénéficiant des tarifs d'apple éducation (ayant plus de 18 ans et étant étudiant dans l'enseignement supérieur).
Cependant quand je remplis mon panier sur l'apple store éducation, je ne vois pas comment bénéficier d'une reduction (si elle existe ?).

Certains d'entre vous ont ils déja acheté avec une réduction éducation? Si oui sur un Ipad 2 à combien celle ci s'éleve t'elle?

B.GR


----------



## Larme (9 Janvier 2012)

Les iPads ne bénéficient pas de la réduction étudiante :



> 2.8 Les quotas suivants s'appliquent aux achats effectués sur l'Apple Store Éducation durant l'année scolaire :
> 
> Ordinateur de bureau : Une (1) unité par année scolaire
> Mac mini : Une (1) unité par année scolaire
> ...


Source : Conditions Générales


----------



## B.GR (9 Janvier 2012)

Oups, au moins c'est clair ! Merci de ta reponse rapide, a titre indicatif pour le macbook air, la reduction serait de combien?


----------



## Larme (9 Janvier 2012)

Y'a un peu près 5-6%.
_Suffit d'aller sur le store éducation et de comparer..._


----------

